# AQUA TROPICS (Dundas and Keele)



## wildwill (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone been to this store? It's a nice little store. Usually got what you need in terms of supplies and the livestock seems pretty healthy. The owner Bob is nice and helpful and very knowledgeable. A good store.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

wildwill said:


> Anyone been to this store? It's a nice little store. Usually got what you need in terms of supplies and the livestock seems pretty healthy. The owner Bob is nice and helpful and very knowledgeable. A good store.


Here is the store profile and comments:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4666


----------



## wildwill (Feb 7, 2010)

I've never had a problem with this place before.


----------

